# Horned frog not eating



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

So after a great few months my frog has decided to stop eating. He was on worms as he completely went off crickets but after 4 or 5 days of not eating I decided to get some crickets but he hasn't eaten a single one.

Its been over a week today so I went and bought some mini worms just to see if he would eat anything but still nothing. Tried forcing him to eat but he just wont open his mouth.

Last time I got him to eat I forced him to open his mouth and take it but woke up the next morning to find he had thrown them up (or just not swallowed it).

Also he is on plantation soil and Ive noticed today there are some little mites coming out of it, Ive read up and people seem to think they are not dangerous but could they have something to do with it? going to clean him out and stick him in a bowl of water tomorrow.

has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The 'mites' are likely springtails, and not an issue. How much are you fussing him? Sometimes it's best to let frogs chill a bit- stress can make them not eat. If his weight is ok, at the moment, leave him be- they can also go without eating for a while.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> The 'mites' are likely springtails, and not an issue. How much are you fussing him? Sometimes it's best to let frogs chill a bit- stress can make them not eat. If his weight is ok, at the moment, leave him be- they can also go without eating for a while.


Not weighed him but his a grown a hell of a lot in two months.

He doesnt get much "fuss", Light get turned on in a morning, water bowl is changed and he gets sprayed about tea time, fed at night and then his light is turned off.

The only thing that has changed in the last month is the light. I only bought it a month ago so I might give it a few days with his light off so the only time I go near him will be to change his water.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The Hypnotoad said:


> Not weighed him but his a grown a hell of a lot in two months.
> 
> He doesnt get much "fuss", Light get turned on in a morning, water bowl is changed and he gets sprayed about tea time, fed at night and then his light is turned off.
> 
> The only thing that has changed in the last month is the light. I only bought it a month ago so I might give it a few days with his light off so the only time I go near him will be to change his water.


He will get used to it- just dn't worry too much in the meantime.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

I keep mine on sphagnum moss and feed appropiate sized mice weekly. Both mine thrive on that although I give the little one the odd cricket and the green I grew from tiny morios too :lol2:


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Right Im slightly worried now

I filled his water bowl up yesterday (its quite big) and when I woke up today I found him sat in his water bowl with the bowl empty as if hes soaked it all up.

I tried to move the mardy bugger and when I did I found a half dead worm underneath him, now he hasnt eaten a worm in a week and a half and I havent even tried to feed him one in nearly a week so Im wonder if its passed through him and hes off his food because hes struggling to digest them.

Dont really know what to do if thats the case other that keep filling his water bowl up and giving it time for him to pass it.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

right its been nearly a month now and I haven't seen him eat a thing.

He wont take worms off me he just jumps backwards if I try force feed him anything and any crickets I put in the tank just end up just hoping about for days.

Hes lost a lot of weight now and doesn't seem to be as active as before, couple of times Ive thought hes dead and had to give him a nudge before he perks up and hops about. 

Is there anything I can give him that isnt live food just to get some nutrients in him, really don't want him to die?


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Apropiate sized ft mice. My albino has pinkies and my green is now on mediums. Use sphagnum moss instead of coir to create a swamp too


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Have you tried him on locusts? Whenever I come across one who won't eat they seem quite keen on locusts if you get one in a pair of tongs and gently run it along its mouth to the corner near its elbow/leg more often than not they have a snap at it. 

You could try him with a warm appropriately sized mouse, but they really aren't good for them so it would only really be just to get anything into him if he's lost a fair amount of weight. If he's having problems digesting though rodents really wouldn't help, as they are harder to digest then insects. 

Really hope he starts eating for you, it's such a shame when they don't.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

As its losing weight. I think ft mice are ideal as they're higher fat, protein etc. to locusts. Mine grow really well on them too: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

There's a guy on here (Kentuckee frogs? Something like that!) who bred horned frogs this season and had a few morphlings that wouldn't eat; he's worked out a last ditch force-feeding method that seemed to work. I'm mostly opposed to force-feeding, as frogs have very fragile jaws, but you are clearly getting to Desperation Point.

Got it! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/833542-albino-pacman-tadpoles-now-frogs.html


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Something else just came to me while I was up feeding mine. Are the food items large enough for the frog? If they are too small then they will completely ignore them, and horned frogs are well known for being able to eat food much larger than you'd think!


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Right Got him a pinky and some moss for the tank today.

Just tried the pinky with him and hes not even opening his mouth to it. Tried dangling infront of him, rubbing his mouth and the side of his mouth and Ive now just turned the lights off and left it sat next to his damm mouth.

That was my last resort and if he doesnt take this I dont know what else I can do.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

The only other thing I can think is can I make up a paste of something, like crushed crickets or something and use a really small puppy syringe to get him some food?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The Hypnotoad said:


> The only other thing I can think is can I make up a paste of something, like crushed crickets or something and use a really small puppy syringe to get him some food?


At this stage, it might be worth a try!


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I had a similar problem and a local petshop with an interest in frogs suggested he may be bunged up and suggested bathing it in a bath with a little honey - which apparently works as a laxative.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

bobo1 said:


> I had a similar problem and a local petshop with an interest in frogs suggested he may be bunged up and suggested bathing it in a bath with a little honey - which apparently works as a laxative.


Ive been reading through frogforum.net (sorry if thats advertising, I do occasionally go on there but its mostly americans arguing) and they have suggested natural honey in the water as it is a natural antibiotic for frogs.

To get people up to speed with the last week, he has been fading. Twice I found him upside down somehow and unable to get himself over but he is drinking loads, everyday he gets in his waterbowl and soaks up the lot.

Last night I bought a tin of crickets and my girlfriend made a mash up and srynged it into his mouth, he swallowed 2 full of it. Done the same this morning with a bit of calcuim and also mixed a bit of calcium into his water bowl and got him in it so he can soak it up.

Read this on the other forum though from a expert that was dealing with a frog with similar symptoms.


> Lack of a calcium supplement within the frogs diet is the culprit here. I would also go out and buy some Fluker's Repta-Aid(Repta-Boost) and use it orally and place a two scoops in his bath. Buy some UNFLAVORED PEDIALYTE and prepare a bath at a 10 to 1 ratio. So for every 10 ounces of Luke warm DE-CHLORINATED WATER add one ounce of UNFLAVORED PEDIALYTE. add two scoops of the Repta-Aid(Repta-Boost) to the bath and while you support him be sure to pour a little over his back as well. Soak fir 20 minutes After that bath have a second bath prepared of only Luke warm DE-CHLORINATED WATER to rinse the Repta-Aid(Repta-Boost) off his skin. so no bacteria or fungus tries to grow on his skin. Repeat this bath every other day and keep us updated on his progress.


I gong to get some honey today but thinking of buying this to get some sugar in him?
Vetark ReptoBoost, 100g - Probiotic Reptile Formula on eBay!

Anybody else got any ideas.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Quick question Ive just thought , would a UV lamp help with calcium?


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Im gutted but Ive just gone back to him and hes passed away.



I hope people read this and it helps them with any issues had with their frog. Im gunna burry him in the garden this afternoon in a little box with some moss.


Ive loved him but I think thats it for frogs, I cant go through all of this again.


----------

